# Cryptocoryne noritoi



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

This is an easy to grow crypt..and its been flowering freely for the past few months now.
I recently repotted this plant, creating many new pots from the original two a year ago.
Planted in 100% ADA Amazonia, it seems to like this culture method.










A picture of the spathe...









Healthy root growth - critical for crypts.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Sweet! Never saw root hairs on a Crypt before. That is where your nutrient uptake is happening, so you tank water seems to be pretty good in addition to the Amazonia. I wasn't quite following what you said at the meeting on Saturday about them, but now that I see it, that's really interesting.

The flower reminds me a lot of a Langenandra narii too; similar form.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Really nice, you got again!


----------

